# Mobil 1 15,000 mile oil vs. warranty



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

I guess this isn't specific to the b15, but since I drive a b15, that's what Im relating it to. I saw a commercial for the new Mobil 1 15000 mile oil. Now, I guess I should ask if anyone here has an EDUCATED opinion on if this is even a good idea. Would it be safe, is it bad/good in cold/hot, would the filter need to be changed before the oil anyway? Then, Im wondering if this would void the b2b and my extended 100k warranty. I keep records of all oil changes even if I do it myself (which sadly isn't always) and I keep them in the 3000-3500 mile range always. If the oil is supposed to last 15000 miles, will Nissan comply to that or am I just asking for trouble?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I would be skeptical of the oil lasting 15,000 miles, especially since Mobil thins pretty fast. You can probably run it for 7k+, but the proper way to do it is through a used oil analysis. It will tell you how long of an interval you can go safely on an oil. As far as Nissan voiding a warranty, it is unlikely.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im sure oil would be good. and mobil 1 is great stuff. but i could NEVER bring my self to let oil roll around in my engine for that long! what happens if some partiles get in it? they are gona flow threw the engine for 15k miles!!!!!????? id rather stick to changing my mobil 1 every 4k thank you :cheers:


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

I always thought the reason we changed oil was to get rid of contaminants!


----------



## CNFZSE-R (Aug 29, 2005)

ok in all reality you don't have to change your oil for 7500 miles, they tell you to do it every 3000 just to get you worried about having problems oil filters are different they need changing every 4000-5000 for best results


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

Good point . I also think it depends on how old your car is . By this I mean the reason the recommended oil change interval has gone from 3000 up to 7500 miles is because newer engines are more efficient therefor the oil stays cleaner longer which in turn keeps the filter working longer.


And hows that for a run-on sentence?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I barely let myself do 4k on mobil 1 let alone more than that....filters just won't be good for half that long let alone 15k.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I change my filter and oil at 3000. But I have a consumption problem, and I'm running 4 psi over stock ( before I went lean). Garrrr turbo= pain in the arse. 

I recomend not going over 5k on any oil just to be on the safe side of things.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the insight guys. I think I'll go with a nice oil and split the difference and go about 4-5k instead of 3.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Good idea. Just because an Oil can go to 15K, doesnt mean you should.


----------



## nismoSeRchic (Aug 31, 2005)

I have used mobil 1 since my second oil change. I have used it in most all my cars. I have changed the oil in my cars every 3000 miles. They may have gone over on time, do to my flight status. Never on mileage

Kymmie


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are using a synthetic and changing every 3k miles, it is kind of a waste. Hell, going 3k on some dino oil is waste.


----------

